

The Revenge Porn Fixers - theoutlander
http://www.buzzfeed.com/ryanhatesthis/meet-the-women-you-call-when-your-most-intimate-photos-wind

======
wyager
Awesome, more unenforceable laws.

Normally, when you criminalize something like this, it goes underground. The
difference here is that it's already underground!

And of course, these kinds of laws will probably be abused so that politicians
and such can have embarrassing photos removed under threat of fines or
inprisonment.

~~~
kenjackson
What is unenforceable about it? Seems enforceable to me. I think they should
just make the punishment stiffer.

~~~
wyager
>What is unenforceable about it? Seems enforceable to me.

How do you propose punishing people who leak nudes over Tor?

Many of (perhaps all of) the recent celebrity nudes were leaked/sold on onion
sites first.

~~~
kenjackson
I suspect most people don't use Tor. Today at least this would be fairly easy
to enforce.

~~~
wyager
>I suspect most people don't use Tor.

We're not talking about "most people". We're talking about the people to whom
this law might apply.

And even in the absence of Tor, do you condone ubiquitous internet
surveillance to make this law generally enforceable?

------
ASneakyFox
Surely there wont be any unintended consequences.

